# New Electric Goggle Line!



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you all know that Electric will have a new EG 2 line of goggles for 2011. This new line is dubbed EG 2.5. What does this mean? It means all you smaller faced folks will be able to enjoy the same luxury that the rest of big heads have been enjoying. Same design as the EG2's except smaller! Similar to the Smith I/O and I/Os. I can only tell you that we will be carrying them so keep an eye out.

BTW, yes we will of course be carrying the EG2s as well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yay kids goggles


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> yay kids goggles


Ya, because only kids have small faces


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice. My GF always wants to try to steal my goggles, but it takes up 3/4 of her face. Now she can get one that fits her tiny asian face. Kind of.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw a few girls wearing goggles that looked like eg2's at the euro xgames and I thought they must have really big heads, but this explains it.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I like these. I may just have to pick some up soon.


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

They make me look like a space man. wooo wooow owooowoo.

Seriously though, I look like a damn power ranger in these.

Sabre Tooth Tiger!

Tyrannasaurus Rex!

I don't remember the rest of them =\


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

nice i'm glad i joined this forum. Been on sierra lately(racking up points). Leo thanks for sharing i like getting the inside info from somebody inside the industry.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

determined said:


> nice i'm glad i joined this forum. Been on sierra lately(racking up points). Leo thanks for sharing i like getting the inside info from somebody inside the industry.


No problem 

You don't know how bad I want to show you guys all the new designs. Don't want to get my company sued though :/


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> No problem
> 
> You don't know how bad I want to show you guys all the new designs. Don't want to get my company sued though :/


How soon can we see?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam C said:


> How soon can we see?


As soon as the vendors release some pics of them Haha.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> As soon as the vendors release some pics of them Haha.


Haha I hope that's soon I want some


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Adam C said:


> Haha I hope that's soon I want some


You can see them in this thread. The catalog is one of the ones linked.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/27537-few-catalogs-2010-2011-season.html


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rader023 said:


> You can see them in this thread. The catalog is one of the ones linked.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/27537-few-catalogs-2010-2011-season.html


Yep! That is 100% legit. It's in Korea though, so I still can't. Because my pictures won't be from the catalog. They would be the actual individual product photos.

With that said, I want the Camobis design


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

rader023 said:


> You can see them in this thread. The catalog is one of the ones linked.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/27537-few-catalogs-2010-2011-season.html


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Leo said:


> Yep! That is 100% legit. It's in Korea though, so I still can't. Because my pictures won't be from the catalog. They would be the actual individual product photos.
> 
> With that said, I want the Camobis design


Looking forward to those, especially since everything looks great in catalogs, ha ha. Wanna see whats up in real photos!


----------

